# Just finished tank #8 ..65g tall



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.220901878035621.50475.100003474319787&type=1

So a hugh thanks to BCA and fellow hobbists whithout the classified section I would never have been able to get up and running majority of my equiptment and livestock are from some of your tanks. Most of whom I don't remember, (my appologies) the wife says" I have the memory of a goldfish." However my latest steal is the 65g tall I scored the whole setup for 100$ rena xp2 filter jager 200w heater a GLO 48 inch dual light as well as a dual 48 inch coralife T5 strip marineland tank and stand.I transfered all my adult livebearers and other community fish in there for now with the plans on raising fry in the 33g for a while eventualy it will be converted into a SW set up.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Congrats on getting it all set up. When do you plan to convert it?


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

HAHA converting in the process i picked up a 90 that im turning into freshwater planted ....
plecs angels tire track eels cory's not going to have live bearers once im rid of them all  also have...
electric blue crays breeding, Marble Crays, Orange CPOs, (always want to add a 3 after the C) 
Dwarf shrimp include...Gold Bee, Tiger, Tangerine Tigers, Snoball, Blue Pearl, PFR, Cherry, Yellow, CRS, CBS, eventually ill add pics once the chaos in my fish room is sorted and am looking into making a coffee table tank after the new year lol


----------

